# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

قصة مؤثرة فيها عبرة وعظة للجميع

تقول أ/نوف الحزامي:

"امرأة مسنة رأيتها في الحج أخبرتني بقصة أثرت بي كثيرا..
قالت أنها أرملة وكان لديها ابن صالح والله حسيبه حافظ للقران بار بها كان يقوم الليل منذ صغره..
وكانت ترى لقريباتها أبناء ليسوا بمستوى ابنها فكانت تلومهم على تقصيرهم وتهاونهم مع أبنائهم
 وتنظر لهم نظرة استنقاص في سرها.. رغم أنهم لم يكونوا سيئين.. 
لكن كانت في نفسها تقارنهم بابنها..
تقول : 
كنت أفتخر في نفسي أني ربيته هكذا ووالده متوفى منذ صغره.. وأقول كيف.. هؤلاء معهم أزواجهم ولم يستطيعوا تربية أبناءهم هكذا..
تقول : وفجأة.. انتكس ابني  الشاب ..دون مقدمات..
لم يترك الصلاة في المسجد فقط.. بل تركها نهائيا.. 
وأصبح يرافق صحبة سيئة.. ثم اكتشفت أنه أدمن نوعا من الحبوب..
تقول بقيت 3سنوات أنصحه وأوجهه وأدخل أخواله لنصحه دون جدوى..
وعرفت لأول مرة ما كانت تلك الأمهات يعنينه .
 حين كن يقسمن لي أنهن حاولن ويحاولن دون جدوى مع أبنائهن -رغم أنهم لم يصلوا لما وصل له ابني من انحرافه..
لقد وصلت به الحال أني كنت ادخل غرفته فأجمع الحبوب والصور الخليعة من أدراجه وأتخلص منها.. فيغضب ويصرخ ويدفعني حتى 
يكاد يضربني بل فعل مرة..
 تقول..
انكسرت نفسي وأصبحت أخجل من رؤية من كنت أنتقص أبناءهن بنظراتي وبيني وبين نفسي.. سمعة ابني السيئة وصلت للجميع  للأسف..
وعلمت أن الله يعلمني ويؤدبني ..
والله ما انفككت عن الدعاء له.. ثلاث سنوات وأنا أدعو وأبكي.. 
وأبكي بحرقة.. لكن لكأن الله أراد أن يربيني.. وفعل.. سبحانه..
لما انكسر ما كان في نفسي تماما.. من عجب بتربية ابني.. ومن لوم للأخريات لتقصيرهن.. لما انكسر كل ذلك ولم يبق في قلبي منه شيء..
لما علمت أني لا شيء..
إنما هي كانت رحمة الله وإرادته هي سبب صلاح ابني.. وإنما كنت مجرد سبب..
فلما أمسك الله رحمته عنه.. ضل وفسد..
لما وصلت لهذه المرحلة من التعلق التام برحمة الله وبالصلاة على رسول الله..
والتخلص من كل تعلق بنفسي وبتربيتي..
وكنت أدعو في مصلاي ذات ليلة وأبكي.. دخل علي في غرفتي..
وكانت الساعة الثالثة ليلا.. وعيناه حمراوان من السهر ورائحته تفوح بالدخان..
فقبل رأسي وقال ارض عني يا أمي..ثم حضنني وبكى..
خنقتها دموعها ولم تكمل..
قلت لها : وماذا حصل ياخالة ؟
قالت : الحمدلله.. انظري إلي.. هو الذي أحضرني الآن للحج يا ابنتي..
رحمني ربي ولطف بي وبه بعدما علمني الدرس الذي لن أنساه..

 تعليق :
لسنا نحن من يربي أبناءنا ... وإنما يربيهم الله سبحانه وتعالى .
فلنتعلق به سبحانه أن يصلح أحوالهم ويهديهم ويرزقنا برهم .
ولا نيأس أبدأ ... فلنا بكل ولد بابا مفتوح إلى السماء .
فدعاء الوالد لولده مستجاب بإذن الله .
منقول

----------

